
What’s the One-Stop PCB Assembly Service in Makerfabs? - Makerfabs
https://medium.com/@makerfabs_he/whats-the-one-stop-pcb-assembly-service-in-makerfabs-ab66390ec753
======
wbraun
It is a shame that almost all of the low cost PCB and PCBA services are in
mainland China. I do a lot of work with hardware and given recent events I
have been treating it as a moral imperative to find somewhere to have my PCBs
fabricated that is outside the rule of the CCP. Everywhere else has been
significantly more expensive.

I wonder what it would take to have a robust electronics prototyping industry
in the west or in a less authoritarian part of asia.

~~~
Makerfabs
I think there're some reasons why China PCB/ PCBA cost-effective: 1\. Labor
cost: There’re thousands of factories in China, and the worker’s salary is
much lower than in other countries. 2\. Geographic location: Almost 99% of the
PCB manufacturing is in Shenzhen, China, benefiting from the largest
electronic market, local manufacture power, and convenient global logistic
system, Shenzhen can do a good job on PCB with quick time, high quality and
lower cost. 3.Government policy: The Chinese government gives many policy
supports to factories on export trade.

And now Chinese PCB/ PCBA with good quality , fast delivery and good price, so
China PCBA manufacturer is a good chooice.

